# Suicide on "Media" 1931



## andygibb (Dec 15, 2012)

My great grand mother was Jane Carter Younger and was one of 11 children.I am in the process of writing the story of my family, as each of the 11 siblings had a pretty amazing life.

Her older brother, Neil, had a son called Alexander Binnie Younger, born Linlithgow 28th June 1891 who was a merchant seaman with Brocklebank lines.

I have copies of his record cards etc.

According to the register of deceased seamen record while serving on the Media he died on 29th December 1931 and the death description is" shock and haemorrhage following lacerations of the brain due to bullet wound self inflicted" 

I have an incoming passenger list record ( for Malakuta) of him arriving in London from India on 6th March 1931, so I am assuming this one was the last journey he completed, and killed himself on the next one.

Does anyone know where I can get any information of the incident, would there have been an inquiry, would there be a passenger list showing they had his body, could I find it happened on the outbound journey or the return etc etc etc?

I have been tracing family trees for more than ten years but never experienced this kind of thing ( it just had to be on my own family!!!) so would value any advice you could give me.

Thanks

Andy
Fort William
Scotland


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome Andy from another Fort local.

I would contact the Maritime History Archive in Canada where the majority of shipping crew agreements and ship's official logbooks are kept for British registered ships for this time period.

There is a crew agreement but NO official logbook for MEDIA, official number 132991 for the year 1931. What you really want is the official logbook as there would more than likely be an entry regarding his death on board. As the incident happened at the end of the year 1931, it is quite possible that official logbook may be in with those of 1932. I note from the MHA in Canada that they have a crew agreement AND an official logbook for MEDIA for the year 1932. May be worth a go.

http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=132991

Contact details: https://www.mun.ca/mha/about.php email them first and ask about the official logbooks

Regards
Hugh


----------



## andygibb (Dec 15, 2012)

How ironic to get a reply from my home town!!!

Thats brilliant Hugh, thanks very much.

Im away to try that now.

All the best

Andy


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Andy *and a warm welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Andy,

Just a little more on the movements of MEDIA in 1931 for the time frame that you are interested in.
She left London for Calcutta on 5th December 1931.
Arrived Aden 23 December.
Arrived Colombo 30 December.
Arrived Madras 4 January 1932.
Arrived Calcutta 7 January.
Departed Colombo 3 February.
Departed Port Said 16 February.
Arrived Dundee via London 3 March 1932.

Based on those movements she did not arrive back in the UK until 1932, her official logbook entries for December should be with the 1932 logbook which is held in Canada.

Regards (Thumb)
Hugh


----------



## andygibb (Dec 15, 2012)

So he died between Aden and Colombo.

That confirms the register of deceased seamen record which states "place of death" as "7.53N 74.46E" which I now assume is the co-ordinates somewhere between these two ports.

I wonder where his body went, if it got brought back to UK etc?

Ive emailed Canada so hopefully I can hear what the log book says.

Thanks for that information, really helpful

Andy


----------



## andygibb (Dec 15, 2012)

I have just made a bit of a horific discovery that might account for Alexanders suicide:

Alexander's little brother Neil (born 1893) served on the ship "Holywell"

On 11th March 1930 he was "found shot" on the ship.

This is the cause of death listed on the register of deceased seamen.

The place of death was 12.24N lat 84.46E long. 

He was 2nd Engineer on the ship.

I cant belive this!!! I will now investigate further.

Best wishes

Andy


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Andy,
With regard to the position of the ship at the time of Alexander Binnie Younger's death. Position is just west of the southern tip of India. Please see attached.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Just a little more on his brother Neil.

The Scotsman March 14, 1930.

LINLITHGOW NATIVE'S DEATH AT SEA.

News was received in Linlithgow yesterday from the Anchor-Brocklebank Line that Second Engineer Neil Younger, youngest son of Mrs, Younger, 30 Blackness Road, Linlithgow, had died on board the s.s. Holywell at the beginning of the week. The vessel was homeward bound from Calcutta. Deceased was a native of Linlithgow. 

The position of his death at sea, according to the coordinates you gave me, is shown in the attachment below.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

ss HOLYWELL official number 123951 - she has a crew agreement AND an official logbook for the year 1930 held in Canada - link: http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=123951

Regards
Hugh


----------



## andygibb (Dec 15, 2012)

Hugh,

I can't thank you enough for this information. Thank you very much.

Interesting that the newspaper article did not mention cause of death.

I must admit I am quite stunned at the two stories but I look forward to digging further.

I will post here what Canada has for me, if/when they get back to me.

I really appreciate your help on this and hope all that read this find it as fasinating a story as I have.

Best wishes

Andy


----------



## donald h (Aug 24, 2005)

Amazing story, Andy.

regards, Donald


----------



## andygibb (Dec 15, 2012)

It looks like both men may have been returned home. There are seperate graves for each at Linlithgow Cemetry beside their parents and younger sister.

I will visit there soon to check if these are actual burial stones or memorials.

Andy


----------



## andygibb (Dec 15, 2012)

Hugh,
According to Canada all the details of both of the voyages in which Alexander and Neil Younger died aboard the Media and Holywell, are there. Both ship masters report how the men died and how the bodies were found. The do***ents also list the possessions each man had with him on board the Media and Holywell. Both masters also report that the men were buried at sea. In the Media’s log book, the master also reported that Alexander Younger left him a note stating that “he could not stand the sleeplessness any longer.” Alexander Younger was chief engineer of the Media and Neil Younger was 2nd engineer of the Holywell.



They have also found Alec Younger in a crew agreement for the Holywell for the voyage immediately after the one in which Neil died. He joined the vessel on 4/9/1930 and was discharged on 10/9/1930, serving as 1st engineer.

I will be sending payment to them once Christmas is past to obtain copies of all the do***ents....thanks for pointing me in their direction.

Andy


----------

